# is there a standard size tag? What's a good company to order from?



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guys i need some help with woven tags 1.i need to know if there a standered size, i jus need something simpel what ever the size is in a regualer t-shirt. 2.what is a good company to order from maybe, one with no minums and not to expensive,any help will be apprecieated thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tone1tees said:


> hey guys i need some help with woven tags 1.i need to know if there a standered size, i jus need something simpel what ever the size is in a regualer t-shirt. 2.what is a good company to order from maybe, one with no minums and not to expensive,any help will be apprecieated thanks.


I think all places have minimums, because of the setup time involved.

The places I've seen with low minimums usually end up costing more than if you went to a place with higher minimums (meaning you'll pay the same or more for the convenience of doing 100 than you would if you just did 1000+ of the same label)

You can find a variety of vendors recommended here:

label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums

I'm not sure there's a standard size, but when you contact the label vendors, they can work with you to get your label designed and manufactured.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks rodney i will check them out.


----------

